# meca 2x event may 19th columbus ohio (4x weekend)



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

what: meca 2x event
when: saturday may 19th 10am-4pm
where: Shoppe's of Alum creek 1030 alum creek dr. columbus, OH 43209
who: YOU!

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/5-19-12OH.jpg
first event of a 4x weekend in columbus OH, get those points


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm interesting.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

comin


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Possibly

You judging ?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be there.

Chuck


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

DAT said:


> Possibly
> 
> You judging ?


i'll do sq judging the 2nd day, i think scotty keirns will do sq judging the first day


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Gonna be 80+ no sign of rain


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Less than 24 hours til showtime!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Gettin' my tune on now.

Chuck


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Another great MECA event. I had a blast. Thanks guys for hosting. I look forward to tomorrow.

Chuck


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep can not wait until tomorrow. .


----------

